# Musikvideo in After Effects



## darknesz (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

ich wollte für unsere Band ein kleines Musikvideo schneiden und wollte es wegen den vielen Möglichkeiten mit After Effects machen. 
Mein Problem ist jetzt, das After Effects die Audio-Spur nur bei der Ram wiedergabe abspielt, das heist wenn ich ein bisschen was verändere an dem Video und nur diesen Teil anschaun will, muss ich erst das ganze video berechnen lassen...

Wie würdet ihr das machen? Das Video erst in Final Cut "vorschneiden" und dann mit After Effects nurnoch effekte und Farbkorrektur machen, oder gibt es einen Weg Audio auch wärend der "normalen" wiedergabe abzuspielen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2008)

After Effects ist nunmal kein Schnitt-Tool. Abgesehen davon musst Du nicht das ganze Video berechnen, sondern kannst mit dem Bereichsmarker den zu berechnenden Teil auswählen. Da After Effects auch wunderbar mit Premiere zusammenarbeitet, kannst Du den Schnitt in Premiere machen und dann das Projekt in Aftereffects importieren.



mfg chmee


----------



## darknesz (21. Dezember 2008)

Das Problem ist das ich mit Premiere (meines wissens nach?) diese Time-Streching-Möglichkeiten von After Effekts nicht habe... ich wollte hald aus jeder szene rausbeschleunigen und in die neue reinbeschleunigen. Da müsste ich wirklich alles in After Effekts machen, oder?


----------



## bokay (21. Dezember 2008)

Überlege dir welche Szenen du in AE bearbeiten willst. Diese exportierst du dann einfach zurück in dein Schnittprogramm. Bei Bedarf Importierst du das fertige Video dann nochmal ganz in AE um Farbkorrektur und Ähnliches durchzuführen.


----------



## APoCx (24. März 2009)

du solltest dir man besten  eine filmklappe besorgen.. mit zeitangabe dr genauen track-zeit....  dann kannst du ohne probleme schneiden und weisst ca, wo du bist... ODER du machst es, wie chmee bereits sagte: du verringerst das arbeitsfeld ud renderst IMMER in RAM.. mach ich persönlich ebenfalls so.. man gewöhnt sich schnell daran..... ausserdem ist es nervenschonend, wenn du nicht jedes mal den sound ernuet hören musst... zum efekt positionieren also RAM Vorschau.... und zum einstellen lediglich die leertaste drücken....

viel spass


----------

